# Girls camping/hiking



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

I need to know if I can get this theory cleared up.
My husband says that if you go camping with girls (on their periods) then you face a greater risk of a predator attack. Now, in the same conversation he will tell you that he has never had a problem. So what is everyones thoughts?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I might worry a bit about sharks. But if I'm with my goats I wouldn't. Goats are notorious for keeping sharks away.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

As I hike and camp frequently with a gaggle of girls, I figured this would be a worthwile and interesting google diversion for the day. 

Most info out there seems anecdotal at best .. NPS has some information to suggest that there really isn't a link for bears:

http://www.nps.gov/yell/naturescience/bears_women.htm

Other information suggests wolves/coyotes would be attracted as would dogs to the scent, but there really isn't any evidence linking attacks ... perhaps in part because attacks against any humans are just so rare.

I would probably avoid iguanas (though it sounds like it isn't attacking you that interests them).
http://www.anapsid.org/iguana/season.html

Conclusion: Don't camp with sharks or iguanas. I'd be more concerned about properly storing and hanging food.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob Jones said:


> I might worry a bit about sharks. But if I'm with my goats I wouldn't. Goats are notorious for keeping sharks away.


Well I do have to say. I never seen a shark around
any goats. So you may have something there.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Strangely enough this has been a great concern of mine since I have been going canoeing with my goat and daughter.

There is a case where a tiger shark ate a goat... http://www.surfersvillage.com/surfing/37583/news.htm

The noble goat probably sacrificed himself to save his surfing buddy.


----------



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

I was figuring something like his worries were unfounded, can't blame him for being over protective though... 


Still trying to figure how did a goat end up in the ocean????


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Now we have the answer.

The goat must have been surfing when the shark jumped out and got it.

http://www.wtsp.com/video/1027587682001/0/Shark-jumps-over-shocked-Florida-surfer


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

In fairness to the husband, are we talking grizzly country? If so it could increase the chances of an attack. Maybe not by much but who's to say.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Attacks are rare, but do happen. Thats why I carry a .45 in woods with bears and other large predators. 

Personally I would be more cautious of other humans, with a passle of young women. 

There has been strong concerns among zoo employees and circus trainers around large cats by women in their period, one or two attacks have been atrributed to that, but, there have been literally tens of thousands of days when women interacted with big cats during their cycle. 

So my concern is the two legged predators, and sharks.


----------

